# Für Elyos Asmo Skins kaufen.



## Kalikas (23. November 2009)

Hi,

ich sehe immerwieder Leute die Asmos Skins verkaufen.

Bei den Händler angeblich :http://de.aiondatabase.com/npc/203728/evestina

Allerdings wenn ich da z.b. die Söldner Stoffhose angucken sieht die anders als , wie die von den Mitspieler,aber heisst hagenauso. Wo kann ich die sonst kaufen?


----------



## Ssu (24. November 2009)

Hier ist ein kompletter Guide wie man an die Skins kommt:
http://www.aionsource.com/forum/news-annou...characters.html
(Ist in englisch und alle Zeiten sind Ingame Zeiten)


----------



## Kalikas (24. November 2009)

supi danke


----------

